# Mulberry bowl



## Bean_counter (Jan 2, 2022)

This has been turned for some time just now getting pics up for my website and etsy shop. C&C welcome

-dimensions: 8 7/8 inches in diameter and 3 3/8 inches tall, the rim is 3/8 inches thick
-solid reclaimed mulberry harvested in West Texas from a wind blown tree
-excellent figure from a limb that has been filled with black CA and turquoise epoxy. 
-Danish oil finish that has been buffed to a satin shine which keeps the warmth of the wood

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 2, 2022)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 2, 2022)

Bean_counter said:


> * C&C welcome*


You're kidding! Right? What C&C could there be!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2022)

I like it Mikey!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 2, 2022)

Nice looking bowl. Love the shape and beautiful color patterns.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 2, 2022)

Great bowl!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 2, 2022)

Not bad for a bean counter! I like your stamp Who or where did you get it from?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 2, 2022)

Great looking bowl! Did you fill in the brand with something? Or does.your branding iron make it absolute black?


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 2, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Great looking bowl! Did you fill in the brand with something? Or does.your branding iron make it absolute black?


Thanks Barry 

The brand was actually done with my laser so it burns it all black

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 2, 2022)

That's cool with the turqoise star effect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2022)

Dynamite! The star clinched it for me! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice looking bowl and great Texas size logo to go along with it. I’m guessing you can adjust the size of the logo based on the width of the bottom.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice wood and nice looking bowl @Bean_counter . Good ole Texas wood.


----------



## Barb (Jan 3, 2022)

Beautiful bowl! My only critique would be the logo taking up so much real estate but it's a great logo. :)


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 3, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> Nice looking bowl and great Texas size logo to go along with it. I’m guessing you can adjust the size of the logo based on the width of the bottom.


Hey Karl you can. This was my first logo on the bowl and I think it is too big but live and learn


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 3, 2022)

Barb said:


> Beautiful bowl! My only critique would be the logo taking up so much real estate but it's a great logo. :)


Thanks Barb I agree with you. This was my first logo engraving and agree it’s yuge


----------



## Barb (Jan 3, 2022)

Bean_counter said:


> Thanks Barb I agree with you. This was my first logo engraving and agree it’s yuge


But still very cool! So much neater than a brand. I bought a brand, used it a few times and was done with it. Lol


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 3, 2022)

Barb said:


> But still very cool! So much neater than a brand. I bought a brand, used it a few times and was done with it. Lol


Me too. Wasn’t a fan of the brand either


----------



## TimR (Jan 3, 2022)

Love it man! The choice of finish is perfection and is very warm as intended.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 4, 2022)

TimR said:


> Love it man! The choice of finish is perfection and is very warm as intended.


Thanks Tim!


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 4, 2022)

That's a real beauty! Skillful execution and wow, what a piece of wood... Love the finish too. Care to elaborate on the "Danish Oil"? Many things out there go by that moniker, most of which aren't real Danish Oil. Whatever it was, it worked.

I've been eyeing a few Mulberry logs I've had up in my driveway for far too long. I'm pretty sure they're too dry for my green carving but now I'm inspired to take a harder look at them.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 4, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> That's a real beauty! Skillful execution and wow, what a piece of wood... Love the finish too. Care to elaborate on the "Danish Oil"? Many things out there go by that moniker, most of which aren't real Danish Oil. Whatever it was, it worked.
> 
> I've been eyeing a few Mulberry logs I've had up in my driveway for far too long. I'm pretty sure they're too dry for my green carving but now I'm inspired to take a harder look at them.


Thanks Kyle. I used Watco which you’re 
Right probably isn’t real Danish Oil. I do like it however. Goes on easy and leaves a warm wood look


----------

